# Projector image not fitting screen properly?



## f0zz

Hi all,

I'm doing some small tweeks to my HT right now. I've noticed that the image my projector sends to my screen isn't square. I can get the top right corner and bottom left corner perfectly in line with the screen, but the opposite corners are bleeding about an inch past the screen. I thought I could adjust this with the keystone but it doesnt help. 

Is this normal? I'm still working on the issue, but any input is appreciated. This is a minor issue but still fun to work on.

The Projector is a JVC Dila X30


----------



## KelvinS1965

Firstly, don't use keystone: It degrades the image quality due to scaling and causes jaggies.

Secondly, all you need to do is to physically turn the projector slightly then use lens shift to realign. At the moment the projector isn't square to your screen which gives a trapezoidal image.

I have the X35 myself and can get it perfectly square to the screen without needing to use keystone: The JVCs have pretty much the most flexible installation adjustments so should be possible to get it aligned properly unless it's a very extreme set up: Mine is slightly above the top of my screen, but dead centre so I only use vertical lens shift for example.


----------



## Alan Brown

Another possibility is the screen frame may be warped. Trapezoidal image misalignment by a projector on a flat projection surface only affects adjacent corners, not opposite corners.


----------



## f0zz

I adjusted the projector so that it was more parallel. It looks like this was the solution I needed. The image fits the s teen properly. I am still using some keystone adjustment, but I will work n removing that.


----------



## KelvinS1965

If the bottom or top of the image is wider then you need to adjust the tilt. If the left or right of the image is taller then you need to turn the projector (your initial issue I believe). Unless your projector is very far out of line with the screen (ie well above the screen or off to one side) then you shouldn't need to use keystone at all. Even then I would argue that it's better to zoom the projector a little and let the image slightly overscan the screen border and use no keystone at all.


----------

